# Couture's Highschool yearbook Picture...



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

As you may or may not know, Randy Couture is from Everett Washington (about 10 minutes away from where I live which is Lynnwood WA). I was talking about Randy infront of my stepdad and he says "Oh Randy, I knew him". I was like...yea right. He got out his yearbook and...


















My stepdad was a great wrestler in Highschool, and apparently (duh) so was Randy. Randy looks really lean, apparently he wrestled at 145 back in Highschool. My Stepdad used to wrestler with Couture...kinda cool.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice, he has a lot of the same features and the guy next to him looks like a girl.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

LMAO that is awesome dude. Good find! ....not the pic but your stepdad lol. Get as much info as you can and post up!


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

Dang, that's pretty cool. And yeah, that Jim guy does look like a girl. lol


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

I wanna know what Jim Cozad's up to these days? Drag maybe?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

toddums said:


> As you may or may not know, Randy Couture is from Everett Washington (about 10 minutes away from where I live which is Lynnwood WA). I was talking about Randy infront of my stepdad and he says "Oh Randy, I knew him". I was like...yea right. He got out his yearbook and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome find bro! repped and i wish i could do it twice!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> I wanna know what Jim Cozad's up to these days? Drag maybe?


He is now known as Catherine-Zeta Jones.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

haha yeah he pretty much looks exactly the same except for the fcrazy hair


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Wig. :thumb02:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

he looks the same except bald


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Haha, that is awesome! very good find!!


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

That is fuckN cool, what are the chances of that right!

Dam Randy had a full set of hair back then, who wouldve known, lol :thumb02:


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

lol

repped


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

x X CLoud X x said:


> That is fuckN cool, what are the chances of that right!
> 
> Dam Randy had a full set of hair back then, who wouldve known, lol :thumb02:


It is true. Many scientists have wondered through out the ages if Randy Couture was born bald.


----------



## wscp_11 (Sep 11, 2007)

you should see if ur dad can get a hold of him so u can meet him


----------



## Sandman (Sep 9, 2007)

GMW said:


> Nice, he has a lot of the same features and the guy next to him looks like a girl.


DUDE LOOKS LIKE A LADY


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

toddums said:


> As you may or may not know, Randy Couture is from Everett Washington (about 10 minutes away from where I live which is Lynnwood WA). I was talking about Randy infront of my stepdad and he says "Oh Randy, I knew him". I was like...yea right. He got out his yearbook and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is awesome. i didn't know couture used to be so close to me... well, several decade ago at least.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

cool...


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

toddums said:


> As you may or may not know, Randy Couture is from Everett Washington (about 10 minutes away from where I live which is Lynnwood WA). I was talking about Randy infront of my stepdad and he says "Oh Randy, I knew him". I was like...yea right. He got out his yearbook and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dooooooooood. I live near you


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

I still find it awesome, these pics. Randy back then with the same wrinkles and all.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ruban said:


> I still find it awesome, these pics. Randy back then with the same wrinkles and all.


ruban i just gotta say you have by far the best avatar of anyone...man that is cool


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

great thread, def cool that he knew him 

I have commented many times on this aaronyman u areright about his avatar i always have to sit through the whole thing at least once everytime i see it


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Well Randy definitely grew into his features, he looked a bit dorky as a kid.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Cool, check out the hair and the big cheese on him.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow pretty wild. Doesn't look that much different.


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

That is too cool!

Did your stepdad ever wrestle him?

BD


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Randy Couture Vs Jim Cozad

High School grudge match...make it happen Dana.


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

cool find, repped


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

BigDaddy13 said:


> That is too cool!
> 
> Did your stepdad ever wrestle him?
> 
> BD


Yes, he beat him. My stepdad was in a different (heavier) weight class though. My stepdad said Couture was a savage 145 pounder.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Last time im going to bump this. Just wanna make sure everyone gets to see Randy in his younger days.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thats pretty interesting to see. 

Wouldn't have guessed that Randy had a full head of hair back in the day.

Should start a thread on better hair-do's featuring this photo of Randy vs that photo of Vanderlei.


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

nice post man..:thumbsup:


----------



## snoozer (Sep 9, 2007)

that's so cool dude. Couture looks like such a dork though!


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Who would've thought that's the face of the baddest man on the planet? 

He still has that killer smile. 

Rep.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Jim Cozad likes boys.


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Ur stepdad is a ufc legend seens he was with the great one!!!
Awesome pic will rep thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

very great find


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

LOL good find, I got a good laugh out of it


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> I wanna know what Jim Cozad's up to these days? Drag maybe?



I think I just pissed myself ROFL:dunno:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL Repped


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

Slug said:


> Dang, that's pretty cool. And yeah, that Jim guy does look like a girl. lol



yeah man it took me some time but i tracked down that jim guy. it seems hes changed his name to keith jardine


i should be repped for this find


----------



## Merforga (Jan 2, 2007)

lol very nice :thumb02:


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

Merforga said:


> lol very nice :thumb02:



BEEN THERE DONE THAT LOL


NICE QUOTE ANYWAYS


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I actually happen to live in Lynnwood too. I attend Edmonds Woodway High School.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol he looks exactly the same except he has hair.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

slimmer back in the day!


----------



## Y = MX+B (Apr 18, 2008)

WAR Cozad!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i love the hair...great


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This thread is over a year old why would you bring it up?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah there was no need to bump this thread dude, you didn't even add anything to it


----------

